# 2 open sores on freshwater goby / what to do ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a freshwater goby that has 2 large red sores on his belly.
The sores appeared probably 4-5 days ago (I was away).








The goby is very pale but still swims and eats a little.
It seems the sores get debris and sand stuck on them...not the best for healing process.

I'm not sure if I should quarantine it, and if yes, what sort of treatment should I give it?
I'm doing daily water changes to keep the water nice and clean, but I cant add salt as I have cories in there as well.

Any suggestions will be welcome, thanks!

Nicolas


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably use something like API stress coat or Seachem stess guard/paraguard. (both have Aloe Vera as well.)

I don't think you need to worry about corys and salt. I have 6 albino coryes and 11 pygmy corys and 5 otos in my 45 gallon and I have 1/2 tea spoon per gallon of api aquarium salt in the tank.


----------

